# I recently upgraded my WorldMark timeshare and want to cancel it



## Santaquinkid (Dec 7, 2021)

I want to cancel a recent upgrade purchase of WorldMark. How do I do it?


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 7, 2021)

You don't need multiple posts to get the answer you need.  As described in the other post, there are Rescission instructions within the contract paperwork you were given.  Follow those instructions to the letter.  Send the letter to the address specified, via Certified Mail, within the time frame your state allows.  It is the postmark date the letter was sent that must be within the timeframe, not the date the letter is received.

Good luck,
Dave


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 7, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> You don't need multiple posts to get the answer you need.  As described in the other post, there are Rescission instructions within the contract paperwork you were given.  Follow those instructions to the letter.  Send the letter to the address specified, via Certified Mail, within the time frame your state allows.  It is the postmark date the letter was sent that must be within the timeframe, not the date the letter is received.
> 
> Good luck,
> Dave


I do understand realizing you have made a huge mistake and panicking to get immediate advice on how to undo it.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 7, 2021)

How recently?


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 7, 2021)

Santaquinkid said:


> I want to cancel a recent upgrade purchase of WorldMark. How do I do it?


When did you buy?  Within the past week?  Time is of the essence.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 7, 2021)

One would have thought given the urgency of multiple postings, they would have swung back through in the last eight hours to see if anyone replied?


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 10, 2022)

Santaquinkid said:


> I want to cancel a recent upgrade purchase of WorldMark. How do I do it?


We hope your rescission and deposit refund were successful.  Solely to track TUG rescission savings, mind sharing the TS sales price?  As half of tuggers initially bought developer/retail timeshares, there is no shame.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 10, 2022)

OP has not been back since the day of the first post(s) Perhaps they figured it out from their papers.


----------

